# hunting with a sidebar



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

i decided today to try a side bar on my hunting bow since levi always does it and some of the guys i know do it. I am seeing more deer in the field on my property now instead of in the woods so i am shooting on average 45 plus yards at a deer. i was wonder hom many of you do the same no matter if you hunt in a field or in the woods.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

I shoot with a sidebar on both bows, I wont shoot a deer at 45 yards, can i make the shot..yep,,wounding and not finding a animal is the worst feeling for me, havent had it happen yet.

I like to get close, if my shots are that long, I would move my stands to the travel routes to the fields.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I did have my 12in front and side bars on until just about two days ago. It's such a pain in the butt trying to get my bow up the tree, especially at one particular spot, so I took them off. I'm not to excited about shooting with out them, but I suppose I can make do, my accuracy doesn't change too much within 20-25yds. They're just to awkward and in the way when I'm hunting.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

i shoot with a 20 inch front bar and a 15 inch sidebar in the tree. no problem movin around or even shootin in the blind.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

I like shooting with my side bar, for me its an accuracy/confidence thing. I say my effective hunting range right now is right at 40 yards on deer-sized game.

I run a 10" main, and an 8" side bar most of the time, and I'm a gound/still hunter. I don't have an issue moving through cover with my set up the way it is.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I dont hunt with a sidebar. the reason is for 2 ways, I dont when I shoot 3-d since I shoot bowhunter class, the 2nd is because it's a hunting bow, ya youre in a treestand and it's not 2 big of a problem, but to me they do get in the way just like having a long stabilizer. to em get a stabilizer under 12" that does it's job well, then watch your level as you know you should do on longer shots. It's habit for me now that when I get anchored in, the first thing I look at is my level and adjust myself for it to be level, then I settle my pin where I want it, and you know the rest.

like I said, it's a hunting bow, and if you practice with your hunting rig enough, like I do, you can shoot it as well as your target set-up, and without target stuff on it since you and your body will get accustomed to the way that bow feels and will do well with it.
and I feel very confident at shooting anything out to 40yds, and if the conditions are right, I'll take a 50, maybe even 60 yard shot, but thats if I've been practicing rountinely at those distances.


----------

